# .300 blk for hogs sub or super?



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had a 300blk for a while now and was fortunate to buy plenty of ammo at a very reasonable price. How is the blackout on a hog. What ammo should I use 220gr subsonic, or 115-125gr super sonic. I don't for see a shot over 50-60 yards...Frank I know it ain't a 6.8 but I have lots of respect for your opinion...


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

not frank here but I have been involved with this caliber since its inception= last year! / yes the 300BO is less than 2 years old officially

our problem right now is the sub sonics pass right through without opening up so I would say go supersonic because a Hog can be more than you bargain for.

when they prefect this new cartridge to open up reliably and deliver its over 500+ ft/Lbs of energy quickly you will have a winner.
that new design will come very soon as this cartridge is here to stay


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Just sold all my ammo on hand but I can get the 115gr for $12 a box of 20.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Email sent, Dixie, Thanks good info hisname, my first pick was the sub until you posted. I've also got 125gr, and 115gr. 

BUMP!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Just ordered some 150gr corbon's for ole girl I think I'll try it on 'em:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

MH, Thanks for that but I am not a 300BO guy and really have no idea. Sounds like hisname got you covered. Good luck guys!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

My 5.56 works just fine on hogs...even with ball ammo.

The 300 BO was developed to be a suppressed cartridge. It was essentially abandoned by the military - so the proponents have turned to marketing hype for civilians to make the sale.

It's over-rated and the job can be done (better) with other conventional loads... JMHO :whistling:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

scubapro said:


> My 5.56 works just fine on hogs...even with ball ammo.
> 
> The 300 BO was developed to be a suppressed cartridge. It was essentially abandoned by the military - so the proponents have turned to marketing hype for civilians to make the sale.
> 
> It's over-rated and the job can be done (better) with other conventional loads... JMHO :whistling:


have to disagree. no .223FMJ with less energy than any 30 cal will stop a hog more efficiently.
I do agree there are better calibers such as the .50

I think where the 300BO shines is the fact I can take out a thug who invades my home without disturbing the neighbors or bothering the local prescient!
Instead I can notify the sheriffs office when they open in the morning and have them bring out the coroner while I make a pot of fresh coffee


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

scubapro said:


> My 5.56 works just fine on hogs...even with ball ammo.
> 
> The 300 BO was developed to be a suppressed cartridge. It was essentially abandoned by the military - so the proponents have turned to marketing hype for civilians to make the sale.
> 
> It's over-rated and the job can be done (better) with other conventional loads... JMHO :whistling:



Yep Scuba, the only place the 300BO works as advertised is as a suppressed and subsonic rd.(and they're are better options that case too) but the hype on it continues for our civilian market, they gotta sell them somewhere! At least they will have a lower to pin on a good upper...LOL

Sorry 300 fanboys, don't hate, JMHO


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

scubapro said:


> It was essentially abandoned by the military - so the proponents have turned to marketing hype for civilians to make the sale.


Didn't that happen to the 6.8 too?

Seems like both rounds have some things to offer but they weren't enough for big MIL to have deal with in small numbers for their SF guys or change everyone's rifle over.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No Dixie, the Marines wanted and recommended the conversion to the 6.8 but the Army said they could not afford the conversion, they still wanted it. The Isralies are getting what would have been our 6.8's and Federal is ramping up to make the ammo specifically for them...Now THEY know what works best...just fewer for them to pay for than us.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

I never said the military thought the 6.8 was a crap round. I commented that they abandoned the 6.8 because of the cost involved with the swap. 

Is that not correct Frank?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I think some security contractors in the sand box have been using 50 Beowulf to disable vehicles... Now THAT is a round I like! Good for bustin' hogs too - but I still put as many down with 5.56 ball as I can since it is cheaper...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I did not mean to imply that Dixie if that is what you thought, sorry. I don't thing any of them are crap rds, they each have their place and use. For my use the 6,8 was the deal, if you want a semi-auto 30-30 you get the 7.62 or the 300BO and to make the 300 even more useful you suppress it. In FL you cannot hunt w a suppressor like TX and other states can for all game, wish we could.

So to be clear, If you want it use it, all 3 will do the job you want if you use the correct ammo and know the limitations. actually I would own all 3 if I could afford them.


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> actually I would own all 3 if I could afford them.


In a perfect world...

Or, 

in a perfect world, there would just be one caliber that would go forever in a straight line, subsonic with limitless energy on impact.

But you would probably need a tax stamp for that.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Dixie, that is the one I want!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Just found this.

http://soldiersystems.net/2012/09/09/lwrci-uicw-6-8/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah they had it over at the 6.8F but as you can see it is an all new weapon. Not for the 5.56 lower, different mags ammo and almost completely proprietary, now why have 2 specs on the 6.8? I thought that was all over when we went from the SPC to the SPCII, I don't see it as anything but special order. Now in the battle field where are you going to get mags and ammo? Please tell me why, someone, anyone?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

That's why the Garand ended up being chambered in .30-06 rather than .276 - existing stock of ammo in Army inventory...


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> No Dixie, the Marines wanted and recommended the conversion to the 6.8 but the Army said they could not afford the conversion, they still wanted it. The Isralies are getting what would have been our 6.8's and Federal is ramping up to make the ammo specifically for them...Now THEY know what works best...just fewer for them to pay for than us.


Do you have a reputable link to this? For some reason I doubt the veracity of these claims and feel that they are internet rumor. At the very least some tiny special Israeli agency or department may have picked up 6.8, but I doubt its going to replace the Tavor.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Gravity then you need to do the research yourself. The Marine General was on TV talking about it so I don't know how to find that, Sorry.

And I guess millions of rounds in 6.8 Federal is making are not going to a tiny outfit...LOL


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> Gravity then you need to do the research yourself. The Marine General was on TV talking about it so I don't know how to find that, Sorry.
> 
> And I guess millions of rounds in 6.8 Federal is making are not going to a tiny outfit...LOL


I did find this article, but I found very little if any on Israel using 6.8. 

Sorry if this upsets you, but if your going to make a claim be prepared to back it with a reputable source instead of spreading misinformation.

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2010/03/marine_ammo_031010w/

I do think the Marines made a good choice in going MK318 SOST as a far more economical choice in the grand scheme of things. The biggest reason why 6.8 never took off is likely the cost of converting over. Compounding this is an ongoing war and a president who is cutting the DOD budget. 

In my opinion we should have done it right the first time and adopted an intermediate cartridge such as .276 Pedersen for the M1, but now we are stuck so we have to work with what we have. Even with the best ammo such as MK318 or M855A1 5.56 has been stretched to its limits. At least the military is finally realizing and addressing the poor performance of M855. Yes, 5.56 will get the job done, but it does make me wonder what if we decided to buy, invest and research 6.8 instead.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

This is a forum not a court, I don't HAVE to back anything up, if people are too lazy to find it themselves I could care less. I am not a researcher but when I see something and comment on it, damn I forgot to link it for you...sorry bud, just not my JOB. I was actually too busy hunting to worry about it. damn!


----------



## Dixie (Oct 12, 2011)

Gravity3694 said:


> Sorry if this upsets you, but if your going to make a claim be prepared to back it with a reputable source instead of spreading misinformation.


Glass houses man. 

You ever find in the tax code where it says dealers have to charge tax on the value of a transferred item?

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f74/ffl-transfer-fee-sales-tax-buds-guns-106893/index2/


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh and by the way in addition to the Israelis..FYI:
]The contract for LWRC rifles and Federal 6.8 ammunition is for the Saudi Government. 

A contract has been agreed upon and ammunition is currently in production to fill that contract. 

The ammunition is being manufactured to specifications provided by the Saudi’s. However 6.8 SPC testing and development is continuing within Federal. 

The ammunition being supplied in the Saudi contract is indeed the 90g Fusion projectile. 

It is expected that a formal introduction of 6.8 ammunition to the commercial market will be made by Federal in 2013 barring any unforeseen delays. 

It is likely the introduction will be announced at the 2013 SHOT show…but no guarantees.

Although the 90g Fusion projectile will be the first offering, other less expensive projectiles suitable for training will likely follow. Federal is well aware of the need for cost effective training rounds.

Then of course TULA is also developing a 6.8 due out in 2013.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang it Frank you went 6.8 haywire again:no: lol!!!
So much for my ?...:001_huh:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

sort of like a ford / chevy throw down 

I do not see anything a 6.8 can do that a 7.63x39 can not do at a fraction of the cost and has far greater availability.

curious why you don't just use wolf hollow points on a hog and save your money? no way a little varmint round like the 223 will do better on a hog.

for me if I need more power than the 300BO I will just grab the 308 AR AP4 which is the smallest and lightest model available. 
JMO , I have no use for a 6.8 at all


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

His that is the claim of the 300, just a semi auto 30-30 and another 7.62...lol There are fans and places for different chamberings in the AR platform and the 6.8 clearly out preforms each. If I get a chance and they allow suppressors to hunt in FL, I would be also interested in the 300 but until then it clearly offers little reason to switch. If I were you and already had the 300 for whatever reason I would probably just make do with it too, the 30-30 has taken more game animals in America than any other caliber and you have the semi auto version, not at all a bad thing.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> His that is the claim of the 300, just a semi auto 30-30 and another 7.62...lol There are fans and places for different chamberings in the AR platform and the 6.8 clearly out preforms each. If I get a chance and they allow suppressors to hunt in FL, I would be also interested in the 300 but until then it clearly offers little reason to switch. If I were you and already had the 300 for whatever reason I would probably just make do with it too, the 30-30 has taken more game animals in America than any other caliber and you have the semi auto version, not at all a bad thing.


didnt build the 300BO with hogs in mind ........
glad your happy with what you have also.:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Dang


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Dang


I know right chase... It was just a simple question..... I just wanted to know what bullet i should shoot.. Dang!:001_huh:


Ole frank bites every time when someone brings up a 6.8:thumbup:


----------

